# fruit flavored mineral chews



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

i bought a rabbit cage that had stuff in it. i have a friend whom i am giving the food & hay to that came w/the cage. these mineral chews are from a company called nutriphase. this is good for trimming & cleaning rabbits teeth. the ingredients are as follows:
ground sea shell, ground limestone, tapioca starch binder, food coloring, artificial fruit flavors,sugar, FD+C no.3, tartrazine, sunset yellow FCF, brillant blue FCF.

calcium 40.00%(min)
FD+C no.3 0.10%(max)
tartraz 0.10%(max)
magnesium 0.20%(min)
iron 0.20%(min)
sodium 0.15%(min)
potassium 0.07%(min)
sulphur 0.05%(max)

these are all written as they appear on the mineral chews. would our hedgie be able to have these? if not, then i will be giving these to my friend who has a rabbit.
i do thank everyone whenever i get help w/learning what & how to do w/hedgie.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hedgies teeth do not grow like rabbits. They don't need chews. Pass them on to your friend and good job asking first!  Its one of the things I appreciate about hedgies, no chew toys or items needed.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what kind of cage is that?


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

it is called a rabbit starter kit cage. 30.5"L X 17.5"W & 16'6"H all living things is the company.
it was on clearance for $17. it used to sell for $65!!! the cage included several items that a rabbit would need, & want. our hedgie is just a baby, so we felt this would be a good size for him. once he gets older, we plan on getting a much bigger cage that he will have all sorts of stuff to play w/on.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is this the cage? http://www.cheappetstore.com/popup_image.php/pID/254560

If so, does the top open? I cannot tell from the image, but if it doesn't you will likely have trouble getting a wheel in and out of the front door as it looks to be a bit smallish. It can also be difficult to get an unwilling hedgehog out as you don't have the option to pick them up from above.

Also, is the floor solid on that cage? The one in the link above looks to have a mesh bottom. If it is wire/mesh it must be covered with a solid surface for a hedgehog.

Otherwise, throw everything else in that image out. All of the additional items look inappropriate for a hedgehog.


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

that is the cage. what we did was take off completely the floor of the cage,as i have read they need a solid floor just like a solid wheel,& this gave the wheel enough room for his cage to be in. we also cut a big portion of the top out,w/o ruining the structure, this way it will be easier for us to get to him, & his food, & the wheel just fits thru the opening. we then put a board over the top of the cage, this way, the gliders that we have-have free range in the room,so they would not be bothering our little hedgie.most all the stuff that came w/the cage will be given to a friend who actually does have a rabbit.
now that i have stopped giving him the babyfood food, he just has the 'kibbles' mixture of cat/dog food & water. he doesn't seem to be eating as much as he did when i was giving him babyfood meat & babyfood mixed veggies. he would eat his babyfood, plus most of the 'kibble'
thanx for your input on this.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

For $17?? That's so cheap!
I got my used guinea pig cage from a lady for $45 
It's quite big though... and very gently used... she tried to sell me all of her other things though (she had rats living in the cage before) and it was quite annoying. She kept telling me to buy her bedding (it was some sort of wood bedding, which I did not think was safe for my hedgie) saying that it's great for hedgehogs... she obviously didn't know what she was talking about >_>


----------

